# Raybans or Oakley



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

My Raybans got savaged by Big M's daughters mutt and I've been looking for another pair. I have pretty much worn Raybans for as long as I can remember and always thought Oakley's considering what the cost somehow felt a bit cheap.

I can replace my Predators like for like but I've seen a couple of pairs of Oakley that I like the look of.

Any Oakley wearers out there, are the worth the extra couple of quid.










Sylas










Gibston










Or another pair of Predators

Can't make my mind up and no I won't buy all three even Big M won't fall for that one and cough up that sort of money.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have tried the brands you mention above, & others.

Although I now wear prescription spectacles with transition lenses, always have a pair of Polaroid Vision One for when driving or strolling about in bright light.

Polaroid's (own brand) for effectiveness & comfort :wheelchair: beats all the others for me. Think my last pair cost under £50 ?










https://www.polaroideyewear.com/en-ww/home.html


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wayfarer's


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Had my Ray-Bans for 4 or 5 years now and think they're a cracking pair of shades. Prior to that, had several pairs of Oakleys, mainly frog skins and full metal jackets, but just grew out of them! :wheelchair:

For wearing in the mountains - hillwalking and skiing bluebird days, then Cebe were my preferred brand.

I'd stick with the 'Bans.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Raybans and Oakleys are so passé
Those in the know choose Bollé


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> so passé
> 
> Those in the know choose Bollé


 The last time I went skiing I nearly broke my neck.

Possibly my vision was impaired by the derigure Bollé's that the ski set are so fond of.



:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Back in the day when I smoked Malboro reds, you could get a free pair of Rayban Wayfarers (James Bond sunnies) by sending in several pack tops. I had about 3 pairs at one time. You could also get a Malboro branded Zippo lighter, again just for sending in a few pack tops. I had quite a few of them, too. These days, I wear Bloc.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> The last time I went skiing I nearly broke my neck.
> 
> Possibly my vision was impaired by the derigure Bollé's that the ski set are so fond of.
> 
> ...


 I've generally looked down on skiers, quite literally, with my Bollé sunglasses :biggrin:

Having said that, the last time I went climbing wearing them I very nearly fell to my death!
It wasn't the fault of the glasses I hasten to add.

How about Julbo?

As to pure fashion, I have no clue :laugh:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Both decent kit, my preference is Oakley as they fit my baw heid better.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Both good. I like the classic aviator style because you get good all-round coverage. I keep a pair of brown tinted Ray-Bans in the car and have a pair of grey tinted Oakleys (slightly darker lenses) for when I'm out and about, on holiday etc. I usually buy them when I'm bored at the airport!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Stick with what you know mate, can't go wrong with a good set of "bans".


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Oakley for day casual. Ray - Ban for evening smart.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So eventually



I fancied a change


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

They are all so yesterday Tom Ford is the way forward lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> They are all so yesterday Tom Ford is the way forward lol


 I suppose you could put forward the fashion argument, like watches there is nothing wrong with some Fashion watches I have a box full but with the likes of Tom Ford their core business is clothes. I have a superb pair of titanium framed Armani sunglasses.

But

On the other hand Oakley and Ray-Bans principal core business despite what the naysayers call out as overpriced (a bit like Rolex) is eye wear which they do rather well.

Just as an asides the boy in the shop said I can get my old chewed Ray-Bans reframed and for a surprisingly reasonable price. I wonder if the fashion houses offer that service.

Hey Ho each to their own when I lose, sit on, drive over, leave them on a pub table, feed to a dog my Oakleys I might consider some Tom Fords

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Iceblue said:


> They are all so yesterday Tom Ford is the way forward lol


 I wear his oud wood... which is a great fragrance. But I'm with @BondandBigM on the sunnies.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Hayballs said:


> Oakley for day casual. Ray - Ban for evening smart.


 Evening, you mean when its starting to get a bit darker! :tongue:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Raybans and Oakleys are so passé
> Those in the know choose Bollé


 Those who really know choose Randolph Engineering :tongue:


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

sabailand said:


> Evening, you mean when its starting to get a bit darker! :tongue:


 Correct :thumbsup: gets dark here about 2200hrs in the summer...... if it isn't raining :mad0218:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Late to the party but see you went Oakley. For a brand that makes optics I can't complain at mine. The clarity and toughness of the lenses is far superior to a number of other big brands I've owned (though never Ray Ban).

My current Oakley are black on black, and I swapped the lenses out a few times for fun with cheaper ones. They looked good (taste is relative...) but the plain black lenses unassuming and prefect for most occasions


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A quick update, in the shop it was difficult to tell but on wearing them for a bit initially they felt a bit uncomfortable compared to my Raybans but I'd worn the same Preditor style probably for about ten years or more so had just got used to them. After a couple of days I got used to the Oakley's and other minor issue is that the lenses aren't as dark as the Raybans.

The Raybans come better packaged with a nice fairly hard leather case and cleaning cloth where as the Oakley's just have a soft nylon drawstring bag with no cloth. As usual imho the Raybans generally feel a bit more sturdy than the Oakley's but they are still a decent quality bit of kit and slightly cheaper than the Raybans were.

Time will tell


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

BondandBigM said:


> Oakley's just have a soft nylon drawstring bag with no cloth.


 The bag is also a cleaning cloth :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

al_kaholik said:


> The bag is also a cleaning cloth :thumbs_up:


 Doesn't feel like the sort of material you would clean glasses with.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

BondandBigM said:


> Doesn't feel like the sort of material you would clean glasses with.


 Perhaps different to the one that I have then. Black with a white drawstring and little Oakley tag sewn into the corner?

This thing https://www.shadestation.co.uk/designer-sunglasses/Oakley/Sunglass-Cases/06-610?aff=aff10&currency=GBP&gclid=CjwKCAjwps75BRAcEiwAEiACMZY40P9TeDdjYsRBhOe6pcvt6Dq4-ZXlGNUQSUC80fM5pty0On8LixoCfO0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've only worn Oakley sunglasses for as long as I can remember, I can't seem to find any other brand that suits my face shape (i.e. Fat! :laughing2dw: ).

I previously had Oakley Five's, but a few years ago I found a slightly different style, called Oakley Ten's, which are a similar shape but a bit deeper, so they hide the bags under my eyes a bit better 

This is the only photo I can find at the moment:



:thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

al_kaholik said:


> Perhaps different to the one that I have then. Black with a white drawstring and little Oakley tag sewn into the corner?


 Yep that's what mine are in, I suppose you could give them a quick clean with it, I'd of preferred a hard case for them offers a bit of protection when I'm not wearing them something I'll pick up shortly when I'm in town.

@Davey P

The Turbines I bought are bigger and a bit more square than the Raybans which is partly the reason I went for them.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> The Raybans come better packaged with a nice fairly hard leather case and cleaning cloth where as the Oakley's just have a soft nylon drawstring bag with no cloth. As usual imho the Raybans generally feel a bit more sturdy than the Oakley's but they are still a decent quality bit of kit and slightly cheaper than the Raybans were.
> 
> Time will tell


 But then Oakley wouldn't get to charge you another 20 quid for a Vault - which to be fair are very sturdy and at c£20 cheaper than they were a few years ago.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have a couple of pairs of Oakleys. One pair that I use for running and other sports, basically doing anything where I need them to be anchored to my head and not go flying off! Which they do really well including fell running which is quite demanding on them. The other pair is just for casual things, walking, driving etc. I can recommend both pairs, great quality and look great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2020)

I'd only ever purchased cheap cheap sunglasses, last year thought buy a nice pair, spent 130 on Rayban and went for the top lenses, everything looks bloody yellow and feels like I'm in the Matrix.... they work but I feel very weird after having them on for longer than 10 minutes


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I once found a pair of raybans in a Jag XJR courtesy car i was loaned....and no its not strictly speaking theft. It meant the service on my sov saved me 50 quid in 1997. Raybans for me.



BondandBigM said:


> My Raybans got savaged by Big M's daughters mutt and I've been looking for another pair. I have pretty much worn Raybans for as long as I can remember and always thought Oakley's considering what the cost somehow felt a bit cheap.
> 
> I can replace my Predators like for like but I've seen a couple of pairs of Oakley that I like the look of.
> 
> ...


 Oakley come on mate is that your feminine side or does bigm have a say.



Davey P said:


> I've only worn Oakley sunglasses for as long as I can remember, I can't seem to find any other brand that suits my face shape (i.e. Fat! :laughing2dw: ).
> 
> I previously had Oakley Five's, but a few years ago I found a slightly different style, called Oakley Ten's, which are a similar shape but a bit deeper, so they hide the bags under my eyes a bit better
> 
> ...


 Thought so mate can bond borrow the blond wig and blouse too. Gourgeous love.


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

Have been a Rayban devotee all my life , currently have 3 pairs on the go , keep a pair of Aviators in the Car , a pair of Wayfarers in the Moho and my general wear sunnies are a pair of Daddy O's RB2015 model , i used these for riding my motorbike for many years as they are tough and very close fitting(even use them shooting) but whilst on a touring holiday round Spain and Portugal i sat on and broke them , whilst in Gibraltar i looked for replacements but found none suitable , i ended up buying a pail of Bolle and it galls me to say it but they are the best wrap round Predator style glasses i have ever hadbar none


----------



## Colin Belfast (Jan 23, 2021)

I've worn various Oakleys over the years and recently got a pair of Wayfarers as I was long overdue a pair of Ray Bans.

Despite the above, my two favourite pairs at the moment are Maui Jim for casual wear and for something a bit dressier I love my Persols.


----------

